# Anyone hear heard of Ultimate Vapes?



## Deano1987 (15/9/15)

Anyone hear heard of Ultimate Vapes? they are in cape town
If you have bought of their Concentrates ,pg,vg etc how the quality?


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

Yea - only that they're pretty expensive. I'd recommend Skyblue over them. R32 for 250ml pg, R55 for 15ml of reputable concentrate and if you spend over R500, free shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deano1987 (15/9/15)

Thats good to hear..Have you tried Ultimate Vapes Mike?


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

Nope. I won't touch concentrates that I don't know exactly where they come from. VG and PG are to USP or BP grade so there's very little difference between any vendors there.


----------



## baardbek (15/9/15)

Yep I have. They gave exellant service.I found their 60mg nocotine very pure and ecpnomical for DIY.


----------



## Eequinox (15/9/15)

baardbek said:


> Yep I have. They gave exellant service.I found their 60mg nocotine very pure and ecpnomical for DIY.


i give them 1/10 for service as i emailed them a week ago and asked what brand the concentates were in terms of tfs, fa or capella still no reply so no sale

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

